
Show HN: A system for freelancers to be paid with 100% certainty and on time - tollie93
http://freelancerprotocol.com/?hn
======
tollie93
Hi HN!

I wanted to introduce a project a couple of friends and I have been working on
for the past few months.

It exists because of a simple fact: freelancers spend roughly 7.5% of their
time chasing payments, and another 7.5% doing work that they won’t be paid
for.

I used to manually ‘broker’ deals between freelancers and clients, meaning I
would introduce parties and make sure the project got done as planned. After
some trial and error I found a process that seemed to work for me, and
Freelancer Protocol is just a web app enabling anyone to use this process:

1\. Projects are broken down into intermediary steps - we call them
milestones. A milestone has a deliverable and a price, as well as a start and
end date. 2\. We charge the client when each milestone starts and pay the
freelancer when it ends, given the deliverable is uploaded by the deadline.

I’ve found that it keeps most of what usually goes wrong with a freelancing
project from happening - namely the freelancer getting paid late or not at
all, or client having to commit too much too early on.

We charge 2% for this service (by default billed to the client but the
freelancer has the option to cover costs).

We do ask for a quick on-boarding call with freelancer before letting them use
the web app, as it enables us to get to know our users and understand their
needs better.

We'll be happy to hear any feedback you may have about the landing page or the
actual product, thanks for checking it out!

